# Medicated feed



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

IF using medicated feed as a precautionary source how often if at all should it be used? I do not see any mites or worms but would like to head them off before they start. Any suggestions on type of medicated feed and possibly a vitamin supplement?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you talking about medicated feed for chicks?

If so ... The norm around here is the feed out the first bag of medicated start & grow then the second bag of feed would be non~medicated after that.

This is what our local feed store will tell you.  As for me, I feed non~medicated from the start. (But that is just me)


----------



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

What about for larger birds? Do they need any type of medicated feed or vitamins ?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Not if they are a healthy bird ... I only give meds when needed.

As for vitamins, It depends on what you are feeding them. If they are on a "chicken feed" it should give them what they need. If they free range (even for a short time a day) they will find what they need.


----------



## rblood (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Medicated feed is for chicks and should be weaned before the hens start to lay. If any other medication, like worming meds or anti-biotics, are given to adult hens you will need to destroy the eggs, as they will have these meds in them. Usually 7-10 days after the last meds are given.

If they are on a commercial lay ration, pellets or crumbs and they eat bugs and grass and graze around they will eat what they need. Usually the feed bag will tell you if you need to add calcium to the pellets or not.


----------

